
The village that changed China forever - tooltalk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEnE3AOrEL0
======
tooltalk
That was 40 years ago. I read about this movement from William Easterly's
Elusive Quest for Growth when I was young, still in college. It changed almost
everything I thought I learned about poverty and development economics.

